# Bacon onion rings



## smokin peachey (Jan 24, 2021)

First time making these delicious apps. Very simple. Slice a large sweet, pull out the rings and wrap in bacon.  Some rings required 3 pieces of bacon to wrap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Smogrilled for 1.5 hrs
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sorry not many fished pics. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Definitely hope to do these again soon


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 24, 2021)

Man you are a very busy and creative guy peachey!  This is on my bucket list of TODO's...  Thanks for taking time to share...


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 24, 2021)

Those look great Peachey, going to give these a try.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 24, 2021)

Thinking I'd have to have the wife and kid do the wrapping. I dont have the patience now the finger dexterity for that. Yours look darn good.
Jim


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2021)

Very nice, they look tasty!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2021)

I think I could make a meal from just them.  They look great.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks great, Peach!


----------



## Millberry (Jan 24, 2021)

You definitelly win the OH MY GOD award. My mouth has salava dripping down my cheek-Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 24, 2021)

That does look good peachey. Easy to make too.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 24, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> That does look good peachey. Easy to make too.


looks hard to make to me----Lazy Charlie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I think I could make a meal from just them.  They look great.




^^^ I gotta agree with Adam!!^^^
Looks Great Peachy!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice job Peachey! I know they taste awesome! Take a bit of time to put together but disappear in a heartbeat!

Ryan


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for the likes and kind words. These were simple to put together give them a try.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 24, 2021)

I love them, but I'm lazy, too.
I use premade o-rings from the freezer section. Must use whole onion and not minced.  I also use the cheapest thinnest store bacon.  Don't worry if you leave some gaps  the bacon crisps quicker and the breading gets a nice brown


----------



## Blues1 (Jan 24, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> First time making these delicious apps. Very simple. Slice a large sweet, pull out the rings and wrap in bacon.  Some rings required 3 pieces of bacon to wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Friggin' awesome! On my to do list for sure!


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 24, 2021)

I jusr saw a recipe for this today and yours look great. That's a sign that this is a must do !


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 24, 2021)

That is crazy.  Looks like I now have my Super Bowl appetizer.  I expect to be smoking a back of home made bacon a few days before.  Bacon onion rings and brisket or beef short ribs depending on Costco Inventory.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 24, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> That is crazy.  Looks like I now have my Super Bowl appetizer.  I expect to be smoking a back of home made bacon a few days before.  Bacon onion rings and brisket or beef short ribs depending on Costco Inventory.


Where’s my invitation?


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 24, 2021)

Man I really need to do these....they look amazing! Nice looking rings peachey!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 24, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Man I really need to do these....they look amazing! Nice looking rings peachey!


I bet they would be great on a sandwich. Hint hint hint. Lol


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 24, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I bet they would be great on a sandwich. Hint hint hint. Lol


Lol! You got it! It's on my list now!!


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 24, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Where’s my invitation?



We'll do it again next year when we can all travel.  You are welcome to visit California then.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 25, 2021)

You're hooked, there is no turning back now.     I have a couple of tips I can share that can up your game.... first, if you lay a sheet of clear wrap on your bacon and pound it out, it grows in length and width (plus you can get the perfect thickness), this way the rings are easier to wrap and it will be more even.   Second, try wrapping rings of green bell pepper and red bell pepper.  I like them as much as onions and they stay a little crisper.  I can wrap one ring with 1 strip of bacon.  Any non-salt spice is a plus.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 25, 2021)

Those look great


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Jan 25, 2021)

Great looking app here. I like the idea for sure.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 25, 2021)

Those came out great bud ! 


pc farmer said:


> I think I could make a meal from just them.


Me too . Big spoonful of some Peach beans in the middle .


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Those came out great bud !
> 
> Me too . Big spoonful of some Peach beans in the middle .


Great idea. I was thinking they could be finished on the flat top with an egg in the middle. Would also make a great burger topping.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks good I would probably eat 2 or 10 of those.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 25, 2021)

YUM!  these have been on my todo list for far too long.  gotta find a way to squeeze a cook in!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 25, 2021)

Ok those are AWESOME!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 25, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Great idea. I was thinking they could be finished on the flat top with an egg in the middle. Would also make a great burger topping.


I'm thinking both! Cook the egg in the middle then use that to top a smash burger!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 25, 2021)

O....M....G!!! Those look fantastic Peachy. I can only imagine...3 slices of bacon to wrap one onion ring.That's my kind of food right there sir. Excellent job.

Robert


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 25, 2021)

I guess I got to go get a big onion tomorrow. thanks for the idea bud!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 25, 2021)

Boy howdy, how could that not be absolutely delicious! Fine piece of work Peach, Like! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2021)

Looks like a open fire deal that will work at the gathering to me. Looks great.

Warren


----------



## schlotz (Jan 26, 2021)

Yum.... so, 1.5 hrs at 225º or ???


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 26, 2021)

Those look awesome and probably tasted even better


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks Peachey for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 26, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Yum.... so, 1.5 hrs at 225º or ???


Kinda depends how crispy you like your bacon and how thick of bacon you use. If you stretch your back thin and only use one piece per ring they will get done quicker then if you try to get as much bacon on each ring like I did they will take longer.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 26, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> You're hooked, there is no turning back now.     I have a couple of tips I can share that can up your game.... first, if you lay a sheet of clear wrap on your bacon and pound it out, it grows in length and width (plus you can get the perfect thickness), this way the rings are easier to wrap and it will be more even.   Second, try wrapping rings of green bell pepper and red bell pepper.  I like them as much as onions and they stay a little crisper.  I can wrap one ring with 1 strip of bacon.  Any non-salt spice is a plus.
> 
> View attachment 481749
> 
> View attachment 481750


I would rather use 3 pieces per ring then try stretching it and only using one slice per ring. I kinda like more bacon vs less.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 26, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> View attachment 481666
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks amazing, you didn't have to do that to me....


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 26, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Looks amazing, you didn't have to do that to me....


Get after it!


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 26, 2021)

I showed the pictures to two of the people who are on my bbq "subscriptions" and they want some too.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 26, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> I showed the pictures to two of the people who are on my bbq "subscriptions" and they want some too.


You better get busy!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 26, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Get after it!


After showing the pics to my family, I've been commissioned, no, commanded to make them....


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 26, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> You better get busy!



Can't rush the brine.  No bacon brines before its time.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 28, 2021)

Bacon is amazing!  Like!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 29, 2021)

SP, Awesome job!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 31, 2021)

Looks  fantastic.   Maybe I'll try some this next week.  Ever try some rub on the bacon or the onion ring?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 31, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Looks  fantastic.   Maybe I'll try some this next week.  Ever try some rub on the bacon or the onion ring?


With my wife’s food allergies typical rubs can’t be used. I thought the flavor was good with out anything else.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2021)

Everything doesn't have to have a rub on it. Eat it for its own true flavor.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 31, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Everything doesn't have to have a rub on it. Eat it for its own true flavor.
> 
> Warren


You got that right.  I’ve seen threads where I’ve thought how can you taste the meat with all that rub.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for the truism 

 HalfSmoked
  and 

 smokin peachey
.
A sugar or salt forward rub would kill  a veggie and (already seasoned) meat wrap for my my taste, too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks Peachey and Fueling Around for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 1, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks Peachey and Fueling Around for the likes they are appreciated.
> 
> Warren


My pleasure


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 1, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks Peachey and Fueling Around for the likes they are appreciated.
> 
> Warren


Anytime it is required.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 2, 2021)

So this coming weekend, I'm cooking a brisket and I'm doing these onion rings, also. There's going to be a crowd here so I'll have to do plenty....can't wait....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> So this coming weekend, I'm cooking a brisket and I'm doing these onion rings, also. There's going to be a crowd here so I'll have to do plenty....can't wait....


Better start early! 1st time we had these my wife and 2 other friends helped make them, they disappeared so fast my wife almost didn't get any. But they are oh so good!

Ryan


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 4, 2021)

I threw a few of these together after slicing my bacon.  Wanted to test them before Superbowl Sunday.  Wow, amazing.  They weren't pretty but they were a good test.  Great idea,


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 5, 2021)

Well here are about half of what I've made for tomorrow. Smoking a whole brisket and these will be an appetizer or maybe a side item if they make it that far. Rest of the menu is mac and cheese (or rather cheese and mac the way I make it  ), green beans and potatoes, and corn on the cob....


----------

